# Existe este integrado?



## nietzche (Ene 7, 2010)

Hola a todos queria ver si existe algun integrado que me realize la funcion de decodificar un teclado, digamos, meter entradas por decimal y que las saque en binario, pero que saque mas de 4 salidas en BCD, es como el clasico integrado 74147, pero lo que cambia es que al pulsar una tecla no desaparece el bit, sino se queda "enclavado", memorizado, yo pulso la tecla de entrada 5 en decimal y en la salida obtengo un 0101, y cuando se quita el dedo del boton, los datos en BCD no desaparecen, si existiera con mas salidas BCD seria genial.

Cuando yo pulso una tecla el integrado saca el resultado en BCD y se memoriza, despues pulso otra y pasa ala otra linea de datos de bcd y asi sucesivamente,, no se si exista aunque sea en version CMOS, no quiero PICS ni microcontroladores. gracias, les dejo un dibujo.


----------



## eidtech (Ene 7, 2010)

puedes ver el 74C922 , es mas o menos lo que quieres, no tiene salida BCD..... y la entrada de los switches a traves de una matriz ....


----------



## jaimepsantos (Ene 8, 2010)

Se pueden mantener las salidas con flip flops. Asi con un solo teclazo se mantiene hasta que viene el siguiente.

Pero antes necesitas un codificador de prioridad de decimal a binario de ahi lo puedes pasar a BCD con otro mas.


----------



## junior90 (Ene 9, 2010)

puedes hacerlo con un multiplexor y un registro de corrimiento,no necesitarías muchos integrados.....


----------



## nietzche (Ene 18, 2010)

un codoficador de prioridad es el 74ls147, despues lo envio a una puerta OR para evitar rebotes de los pulsadores, cada señal de la puerta OR va  a un monoestable y su salida a un contador anular de tres estados, como el contador cd4017, ese contador es el que activa unos flips flops tipo D para que se keden memorizados, ese circuito ya lo hize pero no encuentro ningun integrado que lo haga todo junto, gracias por los comentarios


----------



## alexus (Ene 18, 2010)

exacto, de esa forma lo usan los pic, un registro de desplazamiento, un clock, y le dices, este numero aqui, este otro aqui jeje, no se como se sincroniza el barrido, si alguien me lo explica.


----------



## revenge (May 6, 2010)

yo voy a hacer un proyecto similar a este y necesito que el numero pulsado se mantenga en un display de 7 segmentos o LCD, tengo pensado usar un teclado matricial de 3X4 para darle las entradas, y de ahí enviar esas entradas a un integrado *74c922* (Key Encoder),  lo que si no se, es que si las salidas del integrado, las cuales son 4, (A,B,C,D).. si éstas ya podrían ir conectadas a un 7447 (Decoder de BCD a 7 segmentos).. osea si esas* salidas del integrado ya vienen en binario o BCD* para de esa manera introducirlas a un 7447 o 7448 y de ahí pasarlas al display y poder visualizar el numero? esa es mi duda..

aquí adjunto una imagen, para mostrar cualess salidas me refiero:


estuve teniendo un poco de problemas con IMAGEshack ASI QUE DECIDI POR TOMARLE FOTO CON LA WEBCAM A LA HOJA DE DATOS.

aki se ve más claro:


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (May 6, 2010)

Por lo que entendi de la hoja de datos del 74c922 te tira el numero binario de la tecla que presionaste, partiendo que la tecla de la fila 1 y columna 1 es cero.

Entonces la conversion seria esta:


```
1 2 3
4 5 6                 Teclado de 4x3 tipo telefono
7 8 9 
* 0 #
```

Tecla - ABCD
1= 0000
2= 0001
3= 0010
4= 0100 -- Cambio de fila ojo
5= 0101
6= 0110
7= 1000 -- Vuelvo a cambiar de fila
8= 1001
9= 1010
*=  1100 -- Vuelvo a cambiar de fila
0= 1101
#= 1110

Como veras te queda bastante fea la salida, de ahi deberias hacer un circuito decodificador para pasarlo a un binario, o la otra alternativa seria reorganizar la teclas y asi te ahorras el problema:


```
0 1 2 3
4 5 6 7                  Teclado de 3x4
8 9 - -
```

*Editado:*

Exacto, si pones el teclado tal como en esa foto, incluyendo los numeros hexa, no deberias tener problemas, pero el deco a la salida no debera ser bcd natural, sino que tendra que tener en cuenta los hexa (en el caso que te importen).


----------



## revenge (May 6, 2010)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Por lo que entendi de la hoja de datos del 74c922 te tira el numero binario de la tecla que presionaste, partiendo que la tecla de la fila 1 y columna 1 es cero.
> 
> Entonces la conversion seria esta:
> 
> ...


oo.. ya entendi.. quiere decir que si conecto tal como está incluyendo los numeros hexadecimales.. entonces.. los numeros presionados en el teclado saldrian tal cual en algún display sin ninguna alteracion.. entonces.. que decoder podria utilizar para no tener problemas en esta parte?


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (May 6, 2010)

Si quisieras un deco con numeros hexa a 7 segmentos, tendrias 2 opciones:

- Pedalearlo vos con compuertas + mapa K (un tanto largo seria)

- Buscar algun deco que sea de hexa a 7 segmentos, tipo DM9368. Debe haber mas dando vuelta por ahi, sera cuestion de googlear "hexa to 7 segments". De la familia 74L no encontre nada.


----------



## revenge (May 6, 2010)

oohh muchas gracias.. no sabes si me serviría un LCD (Display d cristal liquido)? Tengo uno..más bien unos amigos me prestarian uno pero no se su nombre/numeracion.. lo que si se es que alcanza como para como para 4 digitos


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (May 6, 2010)

Los lcd "inteligentes" que usan el controlador hitachi?

Esos Lcd requieren que ser inicializados, y luego deberias mandar los carecteres en codigo ascii, lo que pretendes hacer vos dejaria de ser util, y deberias ya usar un microcontrolador para manejar teclado y lcd.

Si no es un requerimiento necesario, usa 7 segmento y no te hagas problemas.


----------



## revenge (May 6, 2010)

ok. perfecto. mcuhas gracias.


----------

